# Riding tips



## Princess16 (3 October 2015)

As a new rider I thought it would be helpful if those of you more experienced riders could post some good riding tips e.g. how to perfect balance on rising trot, problems encountered and how to correct them, what works best for you etc.

Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ponymad1369 (3 October 2015)

Just keep your heels down but don't push them just let the weight of your leg push them down. And try not to lean forward as that's a common habit. Make sure that you don't yank on the horses mouth as you rise either. Hope I helped


----------



## Princess16 (3 October 2015)

Ponymad1369 said:



			Just keep your heels down but don't push them just let the weight of your leg push them down. And try not to lean forward as that's a common habit. Make sure that you don't yank on the horses mouth as you rise either. Hope I helped
		
Click to expand...

Yes you have thank you.


----------



## Ponymad1369 (3 October 2015)

Sorry I forgot to mention that I found that standing up and not sitting down in your trot and trying to stand up and balance without yanking on the horses mouth is good practice for balance do it for about 30 seconds at a time. It helped me so it hopefully will help you as well


----------



## LHIS (5 October 2015)

Re rising trot - it might sound silly, but I see so many riders doing this - when they rise they rise all the way up, then bang back down on the horses back - the movement need only be small, and I have been taught recently that when you come back down to your seat to let my bottom merely touch the saddle before you rise again. You need good balance for this and some stamina in your thighs. Squat exercises should help build strength if you're lacking.


----------



## pixie (5 October 2015)

lots of work without stirrups!!!!!


----------



## Princess16 (5 October 2015)

Thanks guys yes know what you mean about no stirrups and balance in seated trot no mean feat! 

Do you think ifs better to ride in gloves ? Thinking of getting a pair .


----------



## EQUIDAE (5 October 2015)

Heather Moffatt's Enlightened Equitation book is good - lots of pictures and explains things brilliantly. It's free through her website at the mo - just pay p&p


----------



## LHIS (7 October 2015)

Princess16 said:



			Thanks guys yes know what you mean about no stirrups and balance in seated trot no mean feat! 

Do you think ifs better to ride in gloves ? Thinking of getting a pair .
		
Click to expand...

Yes, definitely, nothing worse can cold fingers when you're riding, plus if you're anything like me your hands will be dry and horrible without gloves.  Not to mention helps keep your nails clean! And keeps hard skin/blisters on your palms at a minimum.


----------



## iaej (8 October 2015)

I would by no means consider myself experienced, I am somewhere between novice and intermediate, but I have learnt that one of the best things you can do when riding is to relax. It's a lot harder than it seems especially when you try too hard; you might think you are 100% relaxed but it doesn't mean you are. 

My instructor reminds me to take a deep breath and smile which means I then truly sink into the saddle. The difference in the horse I ride is obvious because otherwise he does tend to tense up the more you do so yourself.


----------



## Princess16 (9 October 2015)

Thanks again  anyone have any tips for good exercises to do for riding? As you get older you tend to stiffen up groan!


----------



## Embo (9 October 2015)

Princess16 said:



			...any tips for good exercises to do for riding?...
		
Click to expand...

Pilates. Very good for making you 'body aware' and building core strength. When you are aware of your body, you can use it more effectively!

And cardio!


----------



## YorksG (9 October 2015)

Try getting a balance ball, you can practice balance while on the forum


----------



## Tnavas (10 October 2015)

Rising Trot -
&#8226; Rise from your knees not your feet - a common problem. 
&#8226; Lift your body up and forward in the same way that you do when you get  up off a chair. Rising from your feet makes your feet flick back and forwards as if you are constantly kicking the horse. 
&#8226; In rising trot your upper body should be inclined slightly forward to allow for the forward movement of the horse as you leave the saddle.
&#8226; As you rise allow the angle of your elbow to open and as you sit for it to close - this allows your hands to stay still - a way to try this out is to stick your pinkie fingers out and press the tips on the horses neck - now feel what happens to your arms as you rise and sit.
&#8226; Rises need only be as high as to make life comfortable - too high and you get out of sinc with the horse and it will then slow down or stop trotting


----------



## Princess16 (10 October 2015)

Tnavas said:



			Rising Trot -
&#8226; Rise from your knees not your feet - a common problem. 
&#8226; Lift your body up and forward in the same way that you do when you get  up off a chair. Rising from your feet makes your feet flick back and forwards as if you are constantly kicking the horse. 
&#8226; In rising trot your upper body should be inclined slightly forward to allow for the forward movement of the horse as you leave the saddle.
&#8226; As you rise allow the angle of your elbow to open and as you sit for it to close - this allows your hands to stay still - a way to try this out is to stick your pinkie fingers out and press the tips on the horses neck - now feel what happens to your arms as you rise and sit.
&#8226; Rises need only be as high as to make life comfortable - too high and you get out of sinc with the horse and it will then slow down or stop trotting
		
Click to expand...

Thank you some good tips there. The problem I seem to have is that my feet keep going forward in the stirrup when in rising trot.  I believe this happens because I am going too far forward is that right? Any ideas how to correct this?


----------



## Tnavas (10 October 2015)

Princess16 said:



			Thank you some good tips there. The problem I seem to have is that my feet keep going forward in the stirrup when in rising trot.  I believe this happens because I am going too far forward is that right? Any ideas how to correct this?
		
Click to expand...

This is usually a sign that you are rising by putting your weight onto your toes and pushing your bottom backwards as you sit back in the saddle. Check the length of your stirrups. New to riding you need them to Rachel to just on or slightly below your ankle bone. Too long and you'll end up with toes pointing down or stirrups lost.


----------



## TheOldTrout (11 October 2015)

Pilates or yoga - the latter will help with balance, concentration and relaxation.


----------

